# Compact John Deere



## LB7DURAMAX (Feb 13, 2011)

I should have started here a few weeks ago before starting to look for a tractor. I am still not sure what i need but i am looking for a light duty tractor that i can run a small back hoe on and a bucket loader. It would be mainly used for very light land scaping and some brush clearing. I am open to suggestions but right now from what i read and see online i am very interested in a mid to late 80s 650 or 750 JD. I would love to have a 4x4 since it can get a little wet out here. Also i am on kind of a tight budget i don't mind a mild fixer upper or one with a little wear and tear but i am trying to stay under $6000. Am i setting my sights to high and is the right tractor for me.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Such models are good for light..light jobs..may take tad longer but w/your out look you should do just fine.

Does your area have equipment auctions,if so keep eye open for 6K you might get good 2WD FEL/BH setup.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

LB7DURAMAX said:


> I should have started here a few weeks ago before starting to look for a tractor. I am still not sure what i need but i am looking for a light duty tractor that i can run a small back hoe on and a bucket loader. It would be mainly used for very light land scaping and some brush clearing. I am open to suggestions but right now from what i read and see online i am very interested in a mid to late 80s 650 or 750 JD. I would love to have a 4x4 since it can get a little wet out here. Also i am on kind of a tight budget i don't mind a mild fixer upper or one with a little wear and tear* but i am trying to stay under $6000. Am i setting my sights to high* and is the right tractor for me.


A TLB for under $6000 would be a beater...a BH by itself could get close to your total cost...


----------



## Hodado (12 mo ago)

I wouldn’t advise anyone buying the earlier generation John Deere compacts due to lack of support for engine parts or replacement engines. I’m stuck with a lawn ornament with an engine that’s toast after 1100 hours and absolutely no help from John Deere


----------



## Happy Acres (9 mo ago)

LB7DURAMAX said:


> I should have started here a few weeks ago before starting to look for a tractor. I am still not sure what i need but i am looking for a light duty tractor that i can run a small back hoe on and a bucket loader. It would be mainly used for very light land scaping and some brush clearing. I am open to suggestions but right now from what i read and see online i am very interested in a mid to late 80s 650 or 750 JD. I would love to have a 4x4 since it can get a little wet out here. Also i am on kind of a tight budget i don't mind a mild fixer upper or one with a little wear and tear but i am trying to stay under $6000. Am i setting my sights to high and is the right tractor for me.


You may want to look at Kubota and Ford's too...With a backhoe at $6k would luck for sure?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Y'all realize that this post is over 11 years old, correct?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not trying to be a smart something or other but, I am sure that the original poster has long since made up his mind on this issue.....Just saying...


----------

